# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Mull Beekeepers Association >  Mull Beekeepers on Facebook

## Trog

We've just set up a Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...51364928316616

----------


## Neils

Looks good Trog. Much as I dislike the "Facebookification" of just about everything now (I don't really want Facebook to know where I order my pizzas or rent my movies from) I like the page and they can be a cheap, easy to set up way of being able to get a presence up on the Internet without needing to worry about website design etc etc.

----------


## Trog

I can't take the credit for it, Nellie - our treasurer set it up to give us a bit more of a 'presence' than we have here!

----------


## drumgerry

You're in good company Trog.  I set up a Facebook page for Moray Beekeepers last year  - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moray...47588325300455

----------


## gavin

Good to see folk taking advantage of the social networking possibilities.  Can I give a shout for Ayr who have been at this longer than the others I think:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayr-Be...18094054872377

Nellie was once nagging me to make SBAi more Facebook-friendly.  Should I, can I?

----------


## drumgerry

Hehe - we're in the lead with numbers of likes!  (although I did just give Ayr and Mull a like each!)

Not sure how you would tie in SBAi to facebook Gavin.  Is there a Facebook plug-in you could incorporate into the forum or the SBAi site as a whole?

I had to set up a Facebook page for Moray Beekeepers, then have a Facebook plug-in for Wordpress that connected the website and Facebook page.  So that now when I publish a blog on the website it also publishes on the facebook page.  It seems a neat arrangement and gives people another way to interact with us.

----------


## gavin

Just checked - vBulletin charge $99 for their Facebook plug-in which doesn't seem worth it given the likely level of interest.

I also now 'Like' all three of the Facebook pages mentioned!

----------


## Jon

I finally succumbed to the evil facebook about 3 weeks ago as people kept telling me that I should have a page up for the charity I work for.
I have been ignoring friend requests for years.
It is very easy to set up a page for an organization - 15 minutes should do it.
There is a video on you tube which explains it step by step.

----------


## Neils

> Nellie was once nagging me to make SBAi more Facebook-friendly.  Should I, can I?


Nagging is a little strong  :Wink:   The more I looked into it, the less I was convinced that Facebook did any more than double our workload. The focus of SBAi is the forum and I think the quality of the discussion here is something that I value immensely. We could try and be more Facebook friendly, but I'm still not convinced that in the context of SBAi it gives us a huge amount of value for the work.  Let's be honest, we're not the busiest forum in the world, but our signal to noise ratio is very good. We get linked all over the place.

The various sites that are on Facebook make good use of what Facebook is good at which is giving people a prod when something's happened that you might otherwise have missed.

While a certain other site is telling you to check back often, Mull, Ayr and Moray are "pushing" information to your Facebook account, as soon as something interesting happens it pops up. It's subtle, but there's a difference.

----------


## gavin

LOL!  'Helpfully hinting' - is that better?!

Never had you down as a nag Nellie.

Signal to noise ratio.  I like it.

----------

